# Problem with Behringer Ep2000



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I accidentally clipped the amp:hsd:, and I pressed the breaker switch (as the instructions say) and it still didnt fix it. The first channel wont even get a input signal but the second channel on the amp works perfectly, and when I turn it off for some reason the second channel still says its getting a signal(but sending no output), and then the clip light comes on the second channel(making a weird buzzing sound).:foottap:



I also opened it up to see if anything was fried but everything seemed to be perfect.

could anyone help me to figure out whats going on? thanks!


well I just switched to fuses in it and now the whole thing wont work...it still powers on but know it wont receive a signal both of the fuses are 12amp 250volts...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you certain you replaced the fuses with good ones and that they are the correct size? Have you unplugged the power from the wall and let it sit for about 10 min before plugging back in?


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes im sure about replacing the fuses, I got a ohm meter and tested them to make sure they were blown and I didnt get a signal in them, so they are blown. Yes both of the fuses that I switched in the amp were 12amp 250volt. Since the fuses are blown Ill try that today(as soon as my mom gets back from tia pan so i can go get new ones) 
thanks Ill give you a update when I get the fuses replaced


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

OK itll take a little longer then i thought, no one around me supplies such a fuse so Im going to order one off the internet. Heres the site and fuse http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0700516&ucst=t


----------



## aoessand (Sep 9, 2009)

man that sucks what where you running off the ep2000?


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

2 audiopulse epics free airing


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Hopefully, it is still under Warranty as it really sounds like Repair is needed. Hopefully, the fact you opened the Case does not give the grounds to deny Coverage. I have never owned a Behringer Product so I am not very familiar with their Customer Service. 

Either way, I hope this problem gets resolved quickly as not having your Subwoofer has got to hurt.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I doubt the subwoofers hurt, and sadly its no longer under warranty, I still need to order the fuses(still taking some time with work and all that)
But Im pretty sure I didnt fry it:T


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Just ordered the fuses, they'll come soon, so ill tell you what happens


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

OK so I got the fuses guys, plugged them in and the first channel fuse blows every time i replace it. The second channel works perfectly though, any thoughts?:scratch:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I take it you installed the fuse with no connection to the speaker output? There is the possibility the amp is good, but you've got a short in either the speaker or its cable.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Does the amp work in bridged mode? Try running a mono configuration, just a shot in the dark here @ this point but worth trying. Otherwise, I would ask a local repair shop about fixing it, but you would probably be just as well off chucking it and buying a new one, repairs usually aren't cheap. You can still use the one channel I suppose. I have fried an amp or two in my time, hate to say it but she may be done for.

Edit: Sorry to be such a pessimist. Ironglen could be right about the short. I just haven't had very good luck when it comes to these things. Then again, most of my experience has been with car audio equipment and specializing in ridiculous amounts of abuse.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

ironglen said:


> I take it you installed the fuse with no connection to the speaker output? There is the possibility the amp is good, but you've got a short in either the speaker or its cable.


It wasn't the speaker either, I didnt have one in the input.


@chkngreez: naw its fine:T Im happy with one channel working cause thats all i need from it, The only repair shop around here is lynns and I dont trust them right now. I did send a email to behringers home site and I am awaiting a reply.


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

When you say you clipped the amp, what exactly did you do to clip it?


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I have no idea, I couldnt see the face of the amp, I was breaking in some drivers that I just got making sure the where working fine, and i turned it up and all of the sudden my lights in my room completely dimmed out and my speaker stopped playing. I checked everything and I couldnt smell anything burning, so I opened my amp and I saw the fuses, and I could tell that they blew.
sorry if this didnt make sense


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

No it makes sense, I just was wondering because I use Behringer amps to power my subs too and didn't want to make the same mistake if any that you made, but it doesn't sound like you did anything wrong. Do the drivers you were testing still work? It sounds to me like that one channel got dead shorted to ground. Usually clipping an amp will not dim your lights in your room where as shorting it to ground will. The thing is when it shorts to ground you usually smell some burning.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes the drivers still work thankfully, I have a horrible nose anyway  but that is probably what happened...so do you think the channel is completely ruined, cause right now im looking at it and I dont see any burned marks or anything out of place.


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Hard to say but if the fuses keep blowing as soon as you power it up, it doesn't sound good. You are in a real dilemma , the amp new is just under $300 I myself probably wouldn't sink more than $100 into diagnosis and repair as opposed to just buying a new unit. Sometimes when an amp is shorted it fries a resistor or two before it gets to the power supply and I believe these amps use a common power supply for both channels so the fact that the one channel still works may mean that the power supply is still good. So it boils down to how much do you spend to get it figured out, good luck and let us know what you decide and what the problem was.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

If the drivers were in free air when you were testing them, then they would reach max excursion with very little input power. That basically means you werent pushing the amplifier very hard at all, so that should discount that issue entirely IMO. That then leads to a conclusion that their is either something wrong with your amp, or something wrong with your wiring somewhere. If you know the wiring is good, then the fault must be either with the drivers or the amplifier. Generally speaking, a duff driver either just wont work, or will make some funny noises that make it easy to identify they are at fault, and if that didnt happen then I can only assume the amp may be at fault.

Exactly what the issue with the amp would be is a complete guess, at least on my part, but from what you have described, I would say thats were your issue is. Sorry I cant be of more help than that though, given you seem to have covered the obvious possibilities.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

dwr said:


> Hard to say but if the fuses keep blowing as soon as you power it up, it doesn't sound good. You are in a real dilemma , the amp new is just under $300 I myself probably wouldn't sink more than $100 into diagnosis and repair as opposed to just buying a new unit. Sometimes when an amp is shorted it fries a resistor or two before it gets to the power supply and I believe these amps use a common power supply for both channels so the fact that the one channel still works may mean that the power supply is still good. So it boils down to how much do you spend to get it figured out, good luck and let us know what you decide and what the problem was.


Ya all i need is for one channel to work, and besides I was going to upgrade to a ep4000 and some LMSR's so its no biggy, Ill give you any updates if i fix it or what Behringer says:T


----------



## dwr (May 13, 2010)

Sounds good....if you decide to go with the 4000 you can get them for $310 at vip audio out of new york. They sell on e-bay, I bought 3 4000s from them and have had no issues whatsoever with them.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

dwr said:


> Sounds good....if you decide to go with the 4000 you can get them for $310 at vip audio out of new york. They sell on e-bay, I bought 3 4000s from them and have had no issues whatsoever with them.


ok ill see what i can do and thanks for telling me that

thanks for everything guys, youve been a good help


----------

